# 2 vessel HERMS - stupid questions



## surly (10/6/14)

Hey all, I was originally planning to build myself a recirculating 1V, but while researching and planning, I decided it was probably easier and not really more expensive to build a HERMS system.

So far, I have built my HEX - just needs a stand and some insulation.





Currently looking into sourcing a stainless steel MT. Assuming shipping isn't too costly, I have been considering going through Cheekypeak as they have most, if not all, of what I want at reasonable prices.
This is what I was thinking of for a MT http://www.cheekypeakbrewery.com.au/index.php/everything-mashing/brewing-kettles/product/83-36-litre-stainless-steel-brewing-kettle

I will transfer from that using one of those kaixin style pumps, through the HEX coil and back into the top of the MT.

Q: I understand that I might need to restrict the flow out of the pump. Can I use a hose clap for this? or should I use a ball valve?

I currently have a Keg King temp controller. I will be using this (at least initially) to control the temp of the HEX.

Q: I read that it is best to measure the temp at the "out" point of the coil. How do I get my temp probe into this region?

Lastly (for now) I will continue to be using my aluminium 40L pot for my BK. Currently, this has no tap. I have been siphoning out of this into a cube, but I am bloody sick of it.

Q: What, aside from the tap assembly itself, do I need to purchase to properly fit a tap to my pot? Seals, washers, nuts, threaded tube etc?

Thanks for taking the time to read and respond.

Tim.


----------



## nala (10/6/14)

Firstly, it might have been better for you to have asked your question before making a start !
There is a lot of information on site about Herms with lots of options, I personally went for a Kettle HEX, I find this is perfect for my needs.


----------



## sponge (10/6/14)

surly said:


> Hey all, I was originally planning to build myself a recirculating 1V, but while researching and planning, I decided it was probably easier and not really more expensive to build a HERMS system.
> 
> So far, I have built my HEX - just needs a stand and some insulation.
> 
> ...


----------



## surly (10/6/14)

nala said:


> Firstly, it might have been better for you to have asked your question before making a start !
> There is a lot of information on site about Herms with lots of options, I personally went for a Kettle HEX, I find this is perfect for my needs.


I DID ask one or 2 questions in the HERMS thread, but largely went and ran with it, yes. 
I wasn't capable of bending a coil tightly enough to fit a kettle and the HERM-IT style are pretty costly. Hopefully my HEX will be reasonably functional for a minimal outlay.


----------



## surly (10/6/14)

Thanks sponge


----------



## dago001 (10/6/14)

Only issue that may effect you is that your coil seems to be a little short in length. No big problem to lengthen it though if it is too short.
I think if the coil is too short, it will make a significant difference to your ramp time, as the wort has less contact time with the hot water.
With the ball valve, I only restrict mine after the pump for about 10-15 minutes at the start of the mash (protein rest period), so that the grain bed isnt pulled down too hard, which has caused me a few problems over the last 8 months. Once the grain bed is settled though, I fully open the valve.
Hope that helps
LB


----------



## TheWiggman (10/6/14)

I'm guessing it's the standard 3m Bunnings length. It'll be fine. 
The only possibility is overshoot with a pot that size using an STC. Not sure that I've seen anyone say "my coil was too short, and problem solved when I made it longer".


----------



## surly (10/6/14)

Thanks guys.
Yes, it is the 3m bunnings coil. Will hopefully be ok.

I guess I will have to wait and see in regards to overshoot.


----------



## surly (3/7/14)

Almost complete.
Have done a brief wet run to test for leaks and functionality.
Since insulated the vessels and plumbed the pump up in the correct orientation.

Now all I have to do is insulate the hoses and build a lid for the HEX.
Maybe improve the wort return...


----------

